# Paint Shield - SW's new "microbicidal" paint



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I was meeting with my local SW rep the other day and he shared info on their new product, _Paint Shield_ - a microbicidal paint. Supposed to kill, (not just inhibit, 99.9% of indicated bacterias (MRSA, staph, VRE, E. coli, as well as others) within two hours of exposure to painted surfaces. Also supposed to kill 90% of said bacteria for up to four years when integrity of surface is maintained.

Won't be much of a residential application but they are going to be pushing it big time for hospitals, nursing homes, retirement centers, doctor and dentist offices, hotels and resorts, commercial kitchens, athletic facilities, etc.

Isn't cheap - full retail will be around 80$ per gallon. Will initially only be available in eggshell sheen but hopefully other sheens will be available down the line.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

They've been working on this for awhile. I knee about it last year. Should be releasing it within the next couple of months.

Basically it's going to go down big for doctor's offices, hospitals, etc. Not really a residential application.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> They've been working on this for awhile. I knee about it last year. Should be releasing it within the next couple of months.
> 
> Basically it's going to go down big for doctor's offices, hospitals, etc. Not really a residential application.


Could be out sooner in some areas. The manager of my SW said they are expecting some in anyday now.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Could be out sooner in some areas. The manager of my SW said they are expecting some in anyday now.


I think I posted a link a few weeks ago that said it would be in stores nationwide by the end of February. Idk. It seems a lot of people are avoiding my SW posts for some reason.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Another product that 10, 15, 20 years from now will be found out to be deadly, like lead and asbestos . :whistling2:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Another product that 10, 15, 20 years from now will be found out to be deadly, like lead and asbestos . :whistling2:


Like the handy little mildewcide packets they had to change a few years ago. The stuff that was in them for years was actually poisonous to humans in the concentration in the packet. Epa made everyone change it a couple of years ago.

I do have a lot of questions about this product, and a lot of answers from some pretty knowledgeable people in the paint industry (inside and outside of SW corporate) and the healthcare industry. If anyone is curious PM me. Not anything drastic that would make someone not want to use it, just some basic info on the concept and validity of the product and it's price.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

PACman said:


> Like the handy little mildewcide packets they had to change a few years ago. The stuff that was in them for years was actually poisonous to humans in the concentration in the packet. Epa made everyone change it a couple of years ago.
> 
> I do have a lot of questions about this product, and a lot of answers from some pretty knowledgeable people in the paint industry (inside and outside of SW corporate) and the healthcare industry. If anyone is curious PM me. Not anything drastic that would make someone not want to use it, just some basic info on the concept and validity of the product and it's price.


Share away. I know a butt load about it. Id like to hear what you know.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Its a maintanance paint as well. It is not designed to have microbial inhibiting ability for more than 2 years.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RH said:


> I was meeting with my local SW rep the other day and he shared info on their new product, _Paint Shield_ - a microbicidal paint. Supposed to kill, (not just inhibit, 99.9% of indicated bacterias (MRSA, staph, VRE, E. coli, as well as others) within two hours of exposure to painted surfaces. Also supposed to kill 90% of said bacteria for up to four years when integrity of surface is maintained.
> 
> Won't be much of a residential application but they are going to be pushing it big time for hospitals, nursing homes, retirement centers, doctor and dentist offices, hotels and resorts, commercial kitchens, athletic facilities, etc.
> 
> Isn't cheap - full retail will be around 80$ per gallon. Will initially only be available in eggshell sheen but hopefully other sheens will be available down the line.


I've seen and actually painted a few places when I was working for someone else. Most of the paint used was ProMar 400 hard to think they will be using this $80 gallon of paint for those projects.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I've seen and actually painted a few places when I was working for someone else. Most of the paint used was ProMar 400 hard to think they will be using this $80 gallon of paint for those projects.


That's one of the questions about it. Is anyone going to use it at the price they are charging and does it work that much better then a lot of other products on the market.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

My rep isn't too sure when its coming to Canada but I have sent the video to some clients in the medical field and they are interested when it comes out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I know that MRSA is a huge issue/concern for hospitals. *If* the product lives up to the hype, then the price per gallon may be a pretty cheap one to pay for what it does.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

RH said:


> I was meeting with my local SW rep the other day and he shared info on their new product, _Paint Shield_ - a microbicidal paint. Supposed to kill, (not just inhibit, 99.9% of indicated bacterias (MRSA, staph, VRE, E. coli, as well as others) within two hours of exposure to painted surfaces. Also supposed to kill 90% of said bacteria for up to four years when integrity of surface is maintained.
> 
> Won't be much of a residential application but they are going to be pushing it big time for hospitals, nursing homes, retirement centers, doctor and dentist offices, hotels and resorts, commercial kitchens, athletic facilities, etc.
> 
> Isn't cheap - full retail will be around 80$ per gallon. Will initially only be available in eggshell sheen but hopefully other sheens will be available down the line.


They finally released it?! they been making that stuff for a WHIIIILE! Glad to know it finally hit the market


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't confuse anti microbial with microbicidal. Totally different. There hasn't been a microbicidal til feb 1sr.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

They had a sample panel painted with it on display at my local SW a few weeks ago. Seems to be a true eggshell sheen.


----------



## cream & crimson (Mar 8, 2016)

Paradigmzz said:


> Its a maintanance paint as well. It is not designed to have microbial inhibiting ability for more than 2 years.


The product has been tested for just under 5 years and has maintained killing the bacteria as it did in year 1 within 2 hours of exposure. You would need to maintain the coating as you would with any product. Not specifically every 2 years.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I just pulled the data sheet for this off the website. A couple of interesting notes. The use of a proper primer is REQUIRED on ALL bare substrates. Even new drywall. And the use of TWO COATS is REQUIRED to meet the microbicidal specification. And surface must be repainted within four years max to maintain this ability. Also there is a max of three ounces of the Colorcast Ecotoner allowed per gallon, which excludes any dark colors being made in this product. They also make a pretty confusing statement that the surface can only be cleaned up to once a month? Huh? And the disposal of waste product and cleaning water must be treated as if it is a pesticide, which means you cannot put ANY of it in ANY quantity down a drain or into any waterway. It must be treated as a hazardous waste.

All for the low,low price of $419.95 a 5. 

I bet all of your phones will be ringing off the hook for this stuff any day now! (you all do know what "ringing off the hook" means don't you?)

So anyhoo, If any of these little application directions aren't followed, and little Jimmy gets a nice little deadly virus from licking a wall, who gets sued? Not SW. That's covered in the data sheet as well.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I asked our SW rep for a list of products and prices, went to print it out and the printer said 54 sheets of paper . I have yet to print it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> I just pulled the data sheet for this off the website. A couple of interesting notes. The use of a proper primer is REQUIRED on ALL bare substrates. Even new drywall. And the use of TWO COATS is REQUIRED to meet the microbicidal specification. And surface must be repainted within four years max to maintain this ability. Also there is a max of three ounces of the Colorcast Ecotoner allowed per gallon, which excludes any dark colors being made in this product. They also make a pretty confusing statement that the surface can only be cleaned up to once a month? Huh? And the disposal of waste product and cleaning water must be treated as if it is a pesticide, which means you cannot put ANY of it in ANY quantity down a drain or into any waterway. It must be treated as a hazardous waste.
> 
> All for the low,low price of $419.95 a 5.
> 
> ...


I take it you're a little skeptical.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I take it you're a little skeptical.


Not skeptical of the product, just skeptical of it really being a big seller. I think it's potential market is a lot smaller the SW thinks. You aren't going to replace the PM 200 most of these types of places typically use with a product that costs 4 times as much.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> Not skeptical of the product, just skeptical of it really being a big seller. I think it's potential market is a lot smaller the SW thinks. You aren't going to replace the PM 200 most of these types of places typically use with a product that costs 4 times as much.



In the medical field it's going to be huge. Doctor's offices etc. Wait until Sherwin shells out money to make it some sort of regulation via legislation that these places have to use antibacterial/antimicrobial paint. Then it'll really fly off the back store's shelves.


----------

